# I'm thinking about giving DeWalt another chance...



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

smalpierre said:


> I forsee a Milwaulkee sawzall replacing my dewalt when I burn it out then
> 
> I've got the 10 amp, and it does what I ask of it. Friend has the 12. I like that mine is light - like I said, I've used it for some heavy duty stuff, and it got kind of hot.
> 
> You guys probably use them for more heavy duty stuff than I do if you wore it out in that short of a time. What were you doing with it? How heavy is the 13 amp Milwaulkee compared to the dewalts?


The 10amp dw is 7pounds the mil 13amp is 9.8pounds. The things that make it cut faster are one the stroke is longer and second is the orbital feature. In wood and set on orbit it cuts super fast. Then for steel take it off orbit. 

Yeah we beat the hell out of sawzalls doing demo. We demoed a 8,000sqf office building this year. A few years ago we gutted a 60,000sqf 4 story building from office sapce and turned in into warehousing. 

CrpntrFrk that is a mans saw for sure.

Cole


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

a couple of my good friends have ended up finishing at Bcit( trade school ) and have recently made some substantial tool purchases. One a plumber and the other an electrician. When asked what direction of tool purchase they would go, both leaned toward Milwaukee and Bosch. There instructor even made mention to avoid the newer line ofDewalt tools for lack of durability. Dewalt has some decent tools but they really fell of the wagon in the last few years. They decided on marketing there tools instead of building great tools. Its unfortunate that they seem to want to target the HO grade instead of the Pro. Having the chance to work with Makita tools in the past sure gave me a good underztanding of the tools in the market. When picking up tools for service or warrenty or simply taking tools back due to unsatisfied ppl, I always looked at the # of returns and Dewalt always led the pack by a far margin. Sad to say


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i look at it this way,, when you drop off a tool at the dewalt service center and they tell you your gonna have to wait 1 week to get a switch replaced on a table saw even with the parts in stock.. thats not a good thing their that backed up. 

i took my bosch mitre saw in to get the lock replaced which holds the saw folded down for transport... the guys at the shop were sitting around playing cards... they told me a day or two which included the time to order the part in

point being if they have time to play cards, they dont have to do many repairs which means better construction of a tool in the first place


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

i took my bosch mitre saw in to get the lock replaced which holds the saw folded down for transport... the guys at the shop were sitting around playing cards... they told me a day or two which included the time to order the part in

point being if they have time to play cards, they dont have to do many repairs which means better construction of a tool in the first place
__________________

bottom line is this... you want to see which tool manufacturer is building a tough/durable product?... check out there service centers and the business conditions- the happenings


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

It's not entirely accurate to only look at # of returns. You should look at # of sales as well.

If dewalt sells 20 million drills and gets 2 million returns, and Bosch sells 10 million drills and gets 1.5 million returns...

You would be looking at a pretty bad comparison only looking at number of returns.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

your right, what needs to be compared is the ratio of how many repaired in relation to the how many sold... the difference in percentage.

in the case of my saw, the repairs guys had never even seen that model of saw. a few years back i was at the local woodworking show, walking around the dewalt setup.. i clearly heard a rep specifically stating what issues they have to deal with on the 718 and another saw. rep was stating they couldnt remember how many complaints theyve gotten about blade wobble on the saw and how the 718 wont cut square on the mitre when its flipped to 45 deg bevel


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

"_point being if they have time to play cards, they dont have to do many repairs which means better construction of a tool in the first place _"

Or it could mean their customers are just throwing the tools away and buying another brand, rather than having them repaired. I own DeWalt, Bosch, and Makita tools. I think I have the best luck with Makita, with Dewalt a close second. Bosch has let me down a couple of times in the middle of a job.

I have a Makita circular saw that is nearly 30 years old and just won't die. Used it to cut eight - 2ft square openings in a concrete slab a few weeks ago with it. Thought that would kill it but it still survives.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> The 10amp dw is 7pounds the mil 13amp is 9.8pounds. The things that make it cut faster are one the stroke is longer and second is the orbital feature. In wood and set on orbit it cuts super fast. Then for steel take it off orbit.
> 
> Yeah we beat the hell out of sawzalls doing demo. We demoed a 8,000sqf office building this year. A few years ago we gutted a 60,000sqf 4 story building from office sapce and turned in into warehousing.
> 
> ...


The 12 amp dewalt is orbital, and is 9lb. From what you're saying though, I'll take an extra pound for the durability factor.

Another thing, when somebody calls my reciprocating saw a "sawzall" I won't have to berate them 

Oh, I looked at the dewalt, it says it's a 13 amp ... idc though - it's 100 bucks vs 200, and lighter, and you have burned them up quicklike. I'll spend the extra bone and get a real mans saw.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

It always amazes me the post count on these DeWalt threads.

People get pretty riled up about the black and yellow. 

One way or the other.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> What have you been using?
> 
> As stated before I never had any issues. Using them for 15 yrs.


This...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> This...


You must have just got a dud because that is my exact compressor. I work the hell out of it.

Framing, finish, roofing, blowing off the tools, and the ever so deadly drywall spray texture. Never a problem.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i look at it this way,, when you drop off a tool at the dewalt service center and they tell you your gonna have to wait 1 week to get a switch replaced on a table saw even with the parts in stock.. thats not a good thing their that backed up.
> 
> i took my bosch mitre saw in to get the lock replaced which holds the saw folded down for transport... the guys at the shop were sitting around playing cards... they told me a day or two which included the time to order the part in
> 
> point being if they have time to play cards, they dont have to do many repairs which means better construction of a tool in the first place


My experience with DeWalt Service in The NorthEast (New Jersey/Queens) was a nightmare. I had a brand new compressor in for service. I took it in as it was under warranty (it crapped out on my 2nd job). The Service Manager told me that it looked like it was beat up bad and that they weren't going to warranty it. 

IT WAS IN BRAND NEW CONDITION. I told him he was nuts. His own serviceman asked me what was wrong with it and commented that it looked brand new! The Service Manager tried to B.S. me without even looking at it first. Right there, I knew I was in for a load of ship from this guy. I complained to DeWalt's Corporate Customer Service, they referred me back to the same Service Manager who tried to B.S. me (it's like they didn't even read the email I wrote to them complaining about him, but just forwarded the complaint "to" him). 

He told me that these compressors weren't supposed to be used for Roofing and were not guaranteed for that type of work even though their website stated clearly that they could be used for Roofing. They tried the whole "did you use the right extension cord" excuses. I told them I used a Contractor Grade 12GA cord plugged into a dedicated circuit for a washing machine at the HO's house (extra heavy duty). 

In the end, he told me that I had to pay half the cost to replace the motor and that he'd suck up the other half fo the cost (that's $125. out of my pocket for a product that was still in warranty) for a new motor on a machine that had less than 10 hours on it for a compressor that was $379./brand new. I did it. I had to get it out and get it back to work. I went to pick it up and it sounded worse than before it failed me the first time. He told me that that's the way it's supposed to sound. UNBELIEVABLE! 

It took all the strength I had to not clock that guy in the face. I actually thought for a split second "What the worst they could do to me? Put me in jail for a night? That's worth it."

I managed to squeeze out one more job out of the compressor. On the next job after that, it completely died out and smoked. WTF! 

See, it wasn't the failure of the compressor that got to me, but it was "how" DeWalt treated me that ticked me off. I could take faulty equipment, I could take a bad batch of compressors in an otherwise flawless line. Stuff happens, I know that. But to have my intelligence insulted and to just be out-rightly lied to? F that. 

Before that, I have to say that I loved their drills, saws and table & miter saws. But this one experience left such a bad taste in my mouth that I struggle with supporting them anymore. I used to be one of their biggest cheerleaders. 

Now that they are under new ownership (again! :blink: ), and I'd like to try their new stuff. 




Note: 
When I had the remote of my Bosch Radio fail, I emailed Bosch about where I could buy another remote. They asked for my address. They had one in my mailbox in 3 days FREE OF CHARGE! 

I didn't even ask them to warranty it. I was so ticked off with the DeWalt episode and didn't want to deal with it, so I just asked where I could buy one. But, without me even asking for warranty service, Bosch stepped up to the plate and knocked it out of the ballpark and that's why Bosch will get my first consideration when buying tools.

Well, that and the fact that they make great demo hammer, jigsaws, miter/table saws, etc...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> You must have just got a dud because that is my exact compressor. I work the hell out of it.
> 
> Framing, finish, roofing, blowing off the tools, and the ever so deadly drywall spray texture. Never a problem.


I used to have the DW55155 and it was excellent.










I just picked up a Porter Cable. They've been little workhorses for 1-2 Roofing guns at a time (with up to 3 being used when needed). I don't expect it to last me forever, so I will be picking up a RolAir for the next season. The Porter Cable I got at a pawn shop for about $80-90. in brand new condition (and with a 30 Day Warranty). I've had good experience with them and remember being able to jerry-rig a really old beat up one. I like that; Being able to fix something in the field to get me through a job.










But when it comes to compressors from now on, I'm only going to use RolAir Compressors and only with Honda Engines. They have been excellent in the years that I've used them when I used to work with other outfits.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> My experience with DeWalt Service in The NorthEast (New Jersey/Queens) was a nightmare. I had a brand new compressor in for service. I took it in as it was under warranty (it crapped out on my 2nd job). The Service Manager told me that it looked like it was beat up bad and that they weren't going to warranty it.
> 
> IT WAS IN BRAND NEW CONDITION. I told him he was nuts. His own serviceman asked me what was wrong with it and commented that it looked brand new! The Service Manager tried to B.S. me without even looking at it first. Right there, I knew I was in for a load of ship from this guy. I complained to DeWalt's Corporate Customer Service, they referred me back to the same Service Manager who tried to B.S. me (it's like they didn't even read the email I wrote to them complaining about him, but just forwarded the complaint "to" him).
> 
> ...


 


I personally will not deal with the dewalt service center 10 min from my house. Every tool that I have brought them, has failed within 6 months. 

The last ones were a 18ga brad nail gun that had an air leak. After I rec'd a call saying it was ready, something told me to check it before I left. I went back there and tried it out. The leak I brought it in for was still there. Now it was such a minor leak, it was not easy to hear unless your ear was near the exhaust, but it was still there.

The previous one was a PC pancake compressor that was given to me by a friend. I don't remember what was wrong with it, btu I remember getting the call that it was fixed. I was given the price of about $135 for the repair. I told the girl that I was never given an estimate and sure as heck wouldn't authorize that much for a repair since I could just get a reconed one for $90 shipped with a longer warranty. She ended up charging me around $85 for the repair. I ended up paying it and the thing crapped out on me 6 months later with limited use.

Although I have a fair amount of dewalt stuff, I will not deal with that service center anymore.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MKnAs Dad said:


> I personally will not deal with the dewalt service center 10 min from my house. Every tool that I have brought them, has failed within 6 months.
> 
> The last ones were a 18ga brad nail gun that had an air leak. After I rec'd a call saying it was ready, something told me to check it before I left. I went back there and tried it out. The leak I brought it in for was still there. Now it was such a minor leak, it was not easy to hear unless your ear was near the exhaust, but it was still there.
> 
> ...


I feel you on that one brother.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

smalpierre said:


> The 12 amp dewalt is orbital, and is 9lb. From what you're saying though, I'll take an extra pound for the durability factor.
> 
> Another thing, when somebody calls my reciprocating saw a "sawzall" I won't have to berate them
> 
> Oh, I looked at the dewalt, it says it's a 13 amp ... idc though - it's 100 bucks vs 200, and lighter, and you have burned them up quicklike. I'll spend the extra bone and get a real mans saw.


The 13 amp dewalt is orbital the 10 and 12 amp dewalt are not orbital.

I have not had the 13 amp one only the 10 and 12 amp versions maybe it is similar to the mil I don't know. But breaking 2 dw I decided to try another brand.

It drives me nuts when people call it a skill saw instead of a circular saw. But for some reason the sawzall version doesn't bother me.:laughing:

Cole


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

when i was framing larger custom homes only , we had a dewalt compressor also. it was quite new . at the time our crew was split into two, one crew was sheathing the roof of a 6500 sq ftr. i had 2 guys with me joisting and sheathing the 1st floor of a 9200 sq ftr. my team got the dewalt.. we were finishing up sheathing the 1st floor when the dewalt puffed smoke.. it went into the shop.. we ran the impulse nailers for a few days... then got the compressor back we were finishing up the bearing walls for that floor when it competely died running 2 guns...... boss showed up asked why we were hand nailing.. he then tried saying we had the compressor running off a extension chord... my response. "its sitting right there where you left it ...plugged into the panel.. i asked for the makita.. you gave me that peice of ****"


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i asked for the makita.. you gave me that peice of ****"


The makita mac2400 compressor is the best compressor I have used or owned.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup its a sweet rig, a buddy has one. my old compressor was dying about a year and a half ago and was gonna buy it.. just was waiting for it to go on sale.. but a similar hitachi beat it to the sale table so grabbed that instead


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

There are too many other brands out there to consider dewalt. They are great for a marketing company. Their name alone sells product, boots, razer blades, hammers. That's not a tool company, that's just a logo.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay guys. Lots of great input here. 

Question: 
What is DeWalt producing now that is "great"? 

I've never had a problem with their drills and they were my favorites.
Again, I also liked their miter/table saws as well.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have the corded impact driver and 1/2 drill. Made in the USA and still going strong. I would buy the 10 or 12" SCSM. But that is about it from DeWalt. Maybe a table saw. I like the Bosch ts better.

No way would I buy a air compressor by them. Depending on what I am doing. I like the senco pump for trim. Can't really log a lot of hours on them but they are light and inexpensive. If you can't make enough money to replace them you aren't doing it right.  A good oil lubed pump rol-air or jenny. Even a used 15 year old emglo is better than a new DeWalt pos pump.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Question:
> What is DeWalt producing now that is "great"?


Mid-range hand tools.

Higher priced but seem way better than the cheap stuff. So, good for the tools you don't need the higher end stuff.

I've got a hammer and picking up one of those chisels to test as my new 'tool-bag' chisel.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

jiffy said:


> There are too many other brands out there to consider dewalt. They are great for a marketing company. Their name alone sells product, boots, razer blades, hammers. That's not a tool company, that's just a logo.


Wurd


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> The 13 amp dewalt is orbital the 10 and 12 amp dewalt are not orbital.
> 
> I have not had the 13 amp one only the 10 and 12 amp versions maybe it is similar to the mil I don't know. But breaking 2 dw I decided to try another brand.
> 
> ...


Was it you that said that in the pet peeve thread? It drives me nuts too. Sawzall doesn't bother me as much, and I say it sometimes just because around here, I don't think many people know the real name for the tool.

My friend has the 13 amp one, and I'm pretty sure it's got the orbital thing. Those have done us right so far, but mine does get hot if I use it a lot (which isn't all that much relatively)

Now their air tools on the other hand flat out suck. That emglo compressor of theirs isn't a real emglo. They break more than they should, and they are too heavy for what they put out. Same guy that's got the big recipro has a cheap compressor that's lighter, more powerful, and has been ultra reliable compared to that dewalt thing. I can't stand their nailers - clumsy and heavy, and don't operate smoothly.

The belt sanders I went into before - we burned up two of them back to back in an hour or so.

All my nailers are Hitachi(full round framer, 15 ga angle finish, 18 ga straight, roofing nailer, and siding nailer), and so is my pancake compressor. All are light, feel good, are smooth, and don't quit. My sanders are Porter Cable. I've got a Porter Cable circular saw, a Delta miter saw, the Dewalt recip and cordless XRP drill.

Their cordless tools are decent mid grade stuff, but I'm considering replacing with Bosch.

It's going to be soon, since I had my framer, the recip, and drill stolen  So the Milwaulkee recip is on my list of stuff to buy really soon.

I hope the fools that stole it shoot themselves in the foot with the ring shanks that were in the gun, then accidentally cut of their hand with the recip.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

2ndGen said:


> Okay guys. Lots of great input here.
> 
> Question:
> What is DeWalt producing now that is "great"?
> ...


I have their cordless sds 36 volt. I love that thing!! Punches big holes in concrete all day long! Also have their drills and impact drivers. No problems.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Here's a pic I found on Dewalts facebook.










They say thats 360 pounds... see anything wrong? :whistling:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the weight itself,,, sorry dewalt thats not 360... those are 20 lb dumbells on the bottom and 5 lb on the top
so maybe 150 lbs, ive been in the weight room twice as long as ive been cutting wood . maybe the contents of the toolbox's and the weight is 360

not ony that... dewalt isnt making the hand tools,, stanley is and the toolbags are just clc with a different name stamped on em


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

overanalyze said:


> I have their cordless sds 36 volt. I love that thing!! Punches big holes in concrete all day long! Also have their drills and impact drivers. No problems.


I always LOVED LOVED their drills.
I'm diggin' this one right now.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*And these...*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Oh Snap! *










DeWalt VS Stiletto?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I laughed when I read the product announcement about that hammer, and again the first time I handled one. Steel and titanium react differently when struck, and that's why titanium hammers work so well. A 15 oz steel hammer is not comparable to a 15 oz titanium hammer. Also, while steel handled hammers mess with my arm, my ti-bone's titanium handle works just fine. Compared to a 16 oz steel hammer, that dewalt hammer isn't all that nice, and way over priced. If you must have a steel handled 16 oz hammer, an Estwing trim hammer would be a way way better choice for considerably cheaper. 

As for Dewalt tools that are good, I am very impressed with my Dewalt jigsaw, I actually like it more than the Bosch jigsaw. 
My dad has the Dewalt table saw, and it works quite well. That is the best fence on any jobsite saw out there. 
The old Dewalt 708 SCMS is one of the best saws to ever hit the market. To bad they replaced it. 
Their medium crown stapler works very well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ill stick to my stilleto, 

its like comparing my old peice of crap hyundai car to my chev truck.. that accent freaking sucked ass..ever try to pick upin a hyundai....epic fail


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Other the serious flex in the level?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> Other the serious flex in the level?


They should put another level on top to show how much it sags when using it as a pull up bar.

Cole


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Here's a pic I found on Dewalts facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like 4 different sizes of weights there. and the two outside bottoms ones look pretty serious.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got the dewalt level, hammer, chisel and a 15" wrench

all are great, and holding up real well to abuse so far.

i wouldn't hesitate to recommend the dewalt hand tools.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Dewalt hand tools are just rebranded stanley. but none the less still decent stuff


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Winchester said:


> hammer,


which one, the 15oz all steel hammer, or the heavier wood handled hammer?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the bottom dumbells might b 30 lbs if your lucky. we have the same type of dumbells at my gym and 40'lb's are really big, i can tell just by scaling em to the level that it isnt 360 lbs


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Here's a pic I found on Dewalts facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What on earth are dewalt trying to prove by setting that up! The level is bending bad and the bulk of the weight is being taken by the boxes on either side. I wanna see them put that weight on center with boxes at very ends of level. That would impress me. 

Always seems like dewalt push there products towards the people who are impressed by stuff like in this picture. I could just see my mate buying that whole setup then setting it up like that on site to show it off lol


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

it would be better if they did a live demonstration of beating the crap out of the level and then showing if it still reads correct or not by checking it, flipping it and checking again


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> it would be better if they did a live demonstration of beating the crap out of the level and then showing if it still reads correct or not by checking it, flipping it and checking again


Like Bosch?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Like Bosch?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yahh boooiiiiiii! go bosch!

beat that dewalt.. oh wait. your newest radio was rated as one of the weakest sounding with some the least options yet still having the 2nd highest price tag....... stick to being a paper weight


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yahh boooiiiiiii! go bosch!
> 
> beat that dewalt.. oh wait. your newest radio was rated as one of the weakest sounding with some the least options yet still having the 2nd highest price tag....... stick to being a paper weight


http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1495&articleID=1544917



ToolsOfTheTrade said:


> THE BOTTOM LINE
> Of these radios, we like the Bosch the best. It's powerful, sounds great, and has almost every feature that exists for a radio of this type: GFCI outlets, a 12-volt DC jack, and multiple input options for phones, MP3 players, and the like.








DURABILITY
The battery popped out of the Ridgid, a knob came off the DeWalt, and the battery cover came off the Makita; we put the parts back and everything worked fine. As far as I'm concerned, these radios are all sufficiently sturdy to be used on construction sites.

POWER RECEPTACLES
A number of radios have built-in power receptacles. I really like this feature because there are never enough places to plug things in. The Porter-Cable has two and the DeWalt three standard receptacles; the Bosch has four GFCI receptacles with spring-loaded covers. The Bosch and the Milwaukee 2790-20 have 12-volt DC jacks (like the ones in the dashboard of a vehicle) that can be used to charge or power cellphones and MP3 players.

AUXILIARY INPUTS
The Makita has two 3.5-mm jacks, and the Ridgid has a 3.5-mm jack and an iPod dock. The Bosch has even more: two 3.5 mm jacks, a Sirius radio connector, a USB port, and an SD card slot. The card slot and port connect to an internal MP3 player so you can put music on a thumb drive or SD card and play it in the radio.

SOUND QUALITY
The small Milwaukee does not have the power to be used on a large framing site, and the Makita distorts when you turn it up high. The others sounded good at high volume, especially the Bosch, which has a subwoofer and speakers on all four sides.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TempestV said:


> which one, the 15oz all steel hammer, or the heavier wood handled hammer?


the all steel one


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I prefer my radio over all of them.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Okay, at first I was like..*.










> I'm thinking about giving DeWalt another chance...








*Then, I was like...*










> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/trying-out-new-dewalt-worm-drive-99898/









*Now, I'm like...*


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Like Bosch?
> 
> No like Stabila.
> 
> When Stabila introduced their latest line of Heavy Duty levels they had a level throwing contest at many of the distributors. They had people throwing the four footer like a javelin all day long. Longest throw would win a brand new one. After a full day of throwing they let anyone who wanted pick up the level and check it. It was still straight and still true.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The local building supply store here did that as well. 
There was a local hardware store here a little while back that had a 2' stabila sitting next to the rest of the stabila levels with a tag on it that said "drop me". You could check it against the rest of the levels there, and it was always right on.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Winchester said:


> the all steel one


And does it live up to the hype?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TempestV said:


> And does it live up to the hype?


It does everything I need it to do and is lighter than my other hammers.

I use it often, but the last time I drove a nail with a hammer was the CT nailing contest, if that means anything to you. :laughing:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

JWilliams said:


> Dewalt hand tools are just rebranded stanley. but none the less still decent stuff


Actually they're not. The Bostich stuff is the Re-branded Stanley. But the dewalt line of hand tools are all new. And many have some new features. 

My personal favorites are:

The DWHTTR350 Heavy Duty Staple and Brad Tacker. It's a stapler that can also shoot brads. Pretty nifty.









The DWHT51418 17 oz Ave Handle Hickory Framer










AND my personal favorite the DWHT16065 Side Strike Chisel


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Cabdoctor said:


> Actually they're not. The Bostich stuff is the Re-branded Stanley. But the dewalt line of hand tools are all new. And many have some new features.
> 
> My personal favorites are:
> 
> ...





















?? :blink:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

Brutus said:


> ?? :blink:


As you can see the Dewalt has a full wrap around rubber case where the Fatmax does not. 

All the Stanley, Husky, Kobalt, Bostitch and Dewalt tapes are made in the same factory but have marked differences in design.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Cabdoctor said:


> AND my personal favorite the DWHT16065 Side Strike Chisel


My chisel has served me well already. I've used it lots the past week.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Cabdoctor said:


> As you can see the Dewalt has a full wrap around rubber case where the Fatmax does not.
> 
> All the Stanley, Husky, Kobalt, Bostitch and Dewalt tapes are made in the same factory but have marked differences in design.


first this...










then this...











A lot of the things dewalt came out with are improved stanley stuff. Probably because stanley black & decker bought dewalt and they want to use the dewalt name to sell their hand tools to home owners at a higher price...


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

Improved yes, but not rebadged, the rebadged stuff is bostitch


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Cabdoctor said:


> Improved yes, but not rebadged, the rebadged stuff is bostitch



We didn't get the Bostitch hand tools in Canada, so maybe that's where I am missing the connection...


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd love the bostitch stuff a lot more if it wasn't baby poop yellow


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

baby poop is yellow?! 

gross.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cabdoctor said:


> Improved yes, but not rebadged, the rebadged stuff is bostitch


I wouldn't say improved. It's just the same stuff with different graphics and grips. Just because it says dewalt on it it don't mean it's a better tool. They removed the bostich display at my lowes and replaced it with the dewalt display. They are hoping that the bright color yellow will sell the same exact tools for 1/3rd more money. It must work because the display they had setup was almost cleared out in a matter of days. The bositch one never had one empty slot. Again most HO's wouldn't know they are basically the same tool but in yellow. They think dewalt is the brand to own but how wrong they are. They could have bought the same tool from stanley or bostitch for less money! Dewalt are BOSE of the tool world. The people who use them will defend their purchase to the day they die and they won't try anything better so they never know the difference.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

those arent different colors.. the two different saws are just lit differently for the photo shoot,, someone just scratched out fatmax and wrote dewalt with a sharpie


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus said:


>


I was looking at the boxes that they have supporting the level at my local contractor supply. Those are some really nice boxes. They link together like systainers, but are way way more durable, and are sealed air tight. They actually have pressure releases on the top of the box because they are sealed so tight that if you change elevation significantly, you might not be able to open the box because of pressure.
Of course, each of those stacks would probably run $200.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> The people who use them will defend their purchase to the day they die and they won't try anything better so they never know the difference.


We don't have the alternatives that was rebranded to Dewalt up here. The stuff I bought that was dewalt looked exactly like the things I needed as cheaper versions of good tools I have that I don't mind letting my employees use.

I _will_ defend the purchases until the day I die. There is no better alternative for the price, that I have seen around here.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> We don't have the alternatives that was rebranded to Dewalt up here. The stuff I bought that was dewalt looked exactly like the things I needed as cheaper versions of good tools I have that I don't mind letting my employees use.
> 
> I _will_ defend the purchases until the day I die. There is no better alternative for the price, that I have seen around here.


Well if you don't have fatmax or bostich around your parts then the dewalts are the only way to go if that's the tools you want. It's just funny to see people around here empty the dewalt hand tool display out but a month before that the bostitch display was never touched. They still have the fatmax/bostitch versions of the dewalt tools but they are in the normal places yet they are all still on the racks. People will buy the tool on the dewalt name alone and nothing else.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

We have stanley stuff but not really anything like the dewalts and no bostitch other than pneumatic stuff.










The dewalts seem to be filling a gap for me between low end type stuff and nice tools which I wouldn't let anybody else use.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> Okay guys. Lots of great input here.
> 
> Question:
> What is DeWalt producing now that is "great"?
> ...


I too was scorned by dewalt. I bought their circular saw and the all new xrp cordless drill about 11 years ago from home depot. The saw all but burst into flames within 6 months and the $260 friggin drill lasted only a year. I was done. Flash forward 5 yrs. Bought a pancake porter cable compressor from Lowes and it smoked out the entire 6000 sq ft house I was workin in. Out of dessparation I purchased a twin tank Dewalt/Emglo from a reputable tool store and have been using ever since. As for the drills, desparation struck again 2 1/2 yrs ago and I ended up with the dewalt compact 18 volt and it's sister the impact. Love em both after much abuse and 4 to 7 foot drops. Don't mean to side track, but , I truely believe where they are purchased from, may have somethin to do with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

krist said:


> I truely believe where they are purchased from, may have somethin to do with it.:thumbsup:



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :no:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Lmao!!...this can't go in a good direction now...


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh-emm, I'm not prepared to make a statement at this time. hehehe:whistling


----------



## blitz (Nov 13, 2012)

dewalt???? dunno.....


----------



## blitz (Nov 13, 2012)

You are a smart man PrestigeR&D, and I thank you for that input on brand preference. I'm a young professional still learning the ropes. A solid perspective from a "real" professional is one of the best things to learn from. I've been in the industry long enough to see bs when it's there. you sir, are non biased, reasonable, and accurate. keep it up....


----------

